# Floor sink flush with floor?



## olc (Feb 3, 2011)

A floor sink like you would use below a commercial kitchen sink for an indirect drain.
I see them installed all the time slightly raised above the floor (approx. 1/2").
Some building departments require it.
Any manufacturer's details I have seen show it flush.
Is there an actual code that requires it raised? (building code, health code, other?)


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yes, raise it up, it's a floor sink, not a floor drain. I think that's why new code makes it to be raised up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Doesn't want the floor sink to be mistaken or used as a floor drain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Locally it was our health department that said raise them so it would not be used as a floor drain.


----------



## olc (Feb 3, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yes, raise it up, it's a floor sink, not a floor drain. I think that's why new code makes it to be raised up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.
What code? and where in that code?


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

In Wisconsin, our code states 1" above floor.


----------

